# Classic Ready Light Problem



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi everyone,

So I just bought a classic of eBay and it all seems fine except my ready light doesn't seem to work properly. When I turn the machine on the power light comes on and then a few minutes later the ready light comes on. I go for my morning shower and when I come back the brew ready light is off and doesn't come back on. If I flip the switch to engage the pump it does turn on so I know the actual led/bulb is working.

Also the machine has made a nice hot cup of espresso and steamed my milk fine so I don't think that the thermostat is broken and I can hear the occasional click suggesting that the boiler has just been engaged or disengaged by the thermostats.

Can anyone give me any advice on what I should do as I am not very good with electrics and tinkering in general. Could it be a loose connection on the switch or is the switch faulty and need replacing?

Thanks

Dan


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi dan, the switch is at fault and would ned replacing, they are not cheap. if can cope with it save your money. with post your looking at around £38-£40

mark


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks Mark, after playing around with it a bit i think it is just a little loose!! If i engage the switch just a fraction (not enough to turn the pump on) and then let it rock back the light comes on if it is up to temperature so i think i can live with.

Also i often run the pump for a few seconds to warm my cup and when i do this the light comes on and if it stays on i will go ahead and make my espresso!

Seems to be much better now so fingers crossed!


----------

